# Class Aufruf auf nicht lokalem System?



## Colin (18. Jul 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin leider absoluter Java Beginner, habe hier aber ein Problem mit einem Produkt..... auf einem Windowssserver mit IIS läuft ein Java Applet das durch einen REDIRECT auf ein HTML Verzeichnis (darin sind nur statische HTML Pages) auf einem anderen Server (der kein Java ausführen kann/darf) zeigt.

In diesen Statischen HTML PAges welches sauber angezeigt werden steht dann z.Bsp.

<A CLASS="FAVOURITES" HREF="javascript:createCookie('WZW','CHANNEL*'+document.location.href)">

Nun wird aber vermutlich diese Klasse lokal aufgerufen, sprich auf dem Server der eben kein Java ausführen kann und somit funktioniert das ganze nicht....also das erstellen der Cookies geht noch, denn klickt man auf den Link schreibt das Script hinzugefügt und bei einem erneuten Klick sagt es auch das es nicht wieder geht.

Kurz gesagt ich müsste dieses Hardgecodete <A CLASS="FAVOURITES" auf <A CLASS="http://sxz.ch/XCV/FAVOURITES".... oder sowas ändern, doch wie geht das, bzw. ist dies überhaupt möglich?


----------



## maki (18. Jul 2008)

Applets werden im Browser, also beim Client ausgeführt und nicht auf einem Server.

Dazu kommt, dass du nirgendwo die Einbindung des Applets in die HTML Seite zeigst.

Sicher das es sich um ein Applet handelt?


----------



## Guest (18. Jul 2008)

Ähm, dein Beispiel ist ein ganz normaler Link mit einer CSS-Klasse. Das hat nichts mit Java-Klassen zu tun.


----------

